# NEW TO THE SITE (contains nudity)



## scarlet

hi, my names scarlet monahan, im a figurative surrealist and my work can be viewed on my site
http://www.redintherain.com
here is a piece of my artwork i hope that you all like it, 









i hope to talk soon 

Scarlet


----------



## Alex_B

welcome 

it has some surreal elements in it. did not visit your site yet though.

will do that now


----------



## bapp

You should check out Lorretta Lux. Her surreal child portraits are stunning. May spawn some inspiration.x


----------



## TCimages

very interesting work.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## salexander867

I like the concept of this shot. 
One suggestion for you: clean up the grammar/spelling on your web site.  It will be hard for people to take you seriously with such poor writing on your site.


----------



## scarlet

I just wanted to wish everyone a very merry christmas,
and look forward to talking more in the new year
best wishes
Scarlet


----------



## scarlet

my new site is now online
http://www.redintherain.com


----------



## scarlet

im back again i have a new section to my site

www.redintherain.com/posterized%20prints.html


----------

